# 22 Aster lokomotives for sale on ebay.de



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

All are unfired.

tjeck it out here: http://shop.ebay.de/sigi.nann/m.htm...;_osacat=0

Regards

David


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

well, I wish I knew who was selling. I would buy one or two, but I don't trust buying from out of the country. Seems like it might be an estate sale. 
I will be interested to see what the Big Boy and U1 go for. 

John


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

They look in great condition - I suspect that some of the less well known models might be bargains and it surpising that someone would dump so many onto the market at the same time. Like John, just wish I had some clear contacts in Germany..... 

Robert


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

I can say for sure that I have follow this person before. He has sold many Aster trains before, not as in good condition as these ones. The only difference know is that he accepts international buyers. If only I could buy them all, I will certainly. Maybe next time.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have real experience of buying from this Ebay seller? 

I am not talking about what you may have heard from some guy who might have bought something from someone in Germany, but real hands-on experience of this seller?

Thanks


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that saves some time. I was going to call Andrew about these. I suppose that would not prove particularly illuminating.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the descriptions for these offerings, especially if you're located in North America: the big models (Big Boy and Garrett) are listed "Nur Abholung" (pick up only, seller will not ship), the others appear to all be limited to buyers in the European Union (look at the "Versand nach:" field in the detailed description).


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wish that I understood German.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why people are concerend about the seller being abroad he is a PowerSeller







after all and what do you need to know the pictures tell a thousand words there mint unsteamed. Remember if your in the States there's import duty to go on top! I have bought and sold live steam locos from the UK to the States and Europe with no problems you will probably find this seller can speak english anyway. Being in the UK if I were to bid on one of these locos I would drive to pick the item up and pay cash even to Germany it's only hours away! 

or you could pop over to France http://shop.ebay.co.uk/bernard5180/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, there is no import duty into the US - they are classed as "collectibles'. 

Robert


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 08 Sep 2009 02:52 PM 
Actually, there is no import duty into the US - they are classed as "collectibles'. 

Robert
really, I just bought an MTH reefer from the States and had to pay just as much for the postage and even with 'toy train' on the shipping order I still got charged £15 import duty into the UK


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

We don't have a VAT. the import duty on the MTH car could have been that.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW 7,741.00 For a aster big boy sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Tony, 
Just for clarification..no country that wasaparty to the GATT [now the WTA ] has levied Import Duties on Model Trains since the final GATT round in 1996...collectibles /toy trians etc means nothing to Customs officails.. but Europe, New Zealand, Australia and lots of others charge VAT or GST on entry of any goods and services plus shipping costs and entry fees at rtaes from 10% to 17.5% on the total landed cost. 

Gordon.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Not really, the formal customs code discription is "toy train, other than electrically powered". I'm not kidding. I ship to and receive from, all over the world. And this is what I have always been told to use by the US Census bureau who is the Government entity that monitors imports and exports and also has authority over the customs folks.

Royce


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The "CENSUS Bureau"?????? I realize they "count" but I am cornfuzed as to why their management would count in imports and exports. Well, I guess it is a government agency... so... okay. I guess.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

These EBay auctions are now over. Generally prices realised were good which is a comfort to collectors as well as regular enthusiasts since despite the Worldwide economic turmoil, the value of our Aster investments is holding up well.

I bought just one model which was absolutely mint. The seller in Southern Germany was prompt and efficient with his shipping and I would definitely buy from him again.


----------

